# Hilfe für Anfänger, Ghost LECTOR 3.9 LC oder Cube Reaction



## Deadhunter (1. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde euch nochmal gerne um Hilfe bitten. Aktuell bekomme ich leider den Gedanken vom Marathon (Hobby) fahren nicht aus dem Kopf. Diverse Videos machen es nicht besser. Nun war ich heute bei den hiesigen Fahrradhändler und konnte ein Cube Reaction C:62 pro 29" Probefahren und ein Ghost Lector 3.9 LC U 29".

Preislich liegen beide bei 1699 Euro. Was mir persönlich direkt mal besser gefällt ist das Ghost, fährst sich schneller hat einen besseren Antritt Rahmen Optik und Gewicht sind ein Traum.

Was meint Ihr? Sind die Bikes Ihr Geld wert? Wären die Modelle für einen Anfänger zu empfehlen oder lieber zu einem anderen greifen?

Vielen dank für Ihre Einschätzung.

LG Thomas









						LECTOR 3.9 LC
					

Dieses Bike ist Ghost DNA in Reinform. Extrem leicht, extrem steif, extrem bissig - und natürlich extrem schnell! Dieses Bike wurde für den Wettkampf entwickelt und egal, ob du gegen die internationale Konkurrenz im Wettkampf antrittst oder dir eine neu...



					www.ghost-bikes.com
				












						CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV | 2020
					

CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV



					www.cube.eu


----------



## filiale (1. Februar 2020)

Stelle mal ein link zu den Bikes hier rein, sonst muß jeder extra suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _SpeedyGonzales (1. Februar 2020)

Hey,
es würde eventuell noch etwas helfen wenn du deine Ambitionen / Voraussetzungen noch etwas genauer beschreiben könntest.
Grundsätzlich wirst du mit allem beim Marathon ankommen...
Zu den 2 Bikes muss ich sagen, dass mich bei beiden die Gabel stören würde. Sind beides Gabeln an denen du eher wenig anpassen kannst und auch das Ansprechverhalten sollte dementsprechend sein.
Wenn es nur eines der beiden Bikes werden kann würde ich eher zum Cube greifen, denn es hat sowohl bei der Gabel als auch beim Rahmen schon den Boost Standard und jetzt noch Bikes ohne zu kaufen halte ich für unklug. Das Ghost soll laut diverser Meinungen auch eher ein XC Bike sein, aufgrund der Steifigkeit etc.. Würde ich vielleicht eher nicht zu einem 4-6 Stunden oder längerem Marathon mit nehmen wollen.

Wenn du das ganze wirklich ernst meinst bin ich auch der Meinung lieber etwas mehr Budget in die Hand zu nehmen und in Richtung 2000€+ zu gehen.


----------



## Deadhunter (1. Februar 2020)

Vielen Dank SpeedyGonzales, 

bis jetzt Trail ich nur mit meinem E-MTB und fahre Rennrad mit einem Kumpel. Im Marathon Bereich kenne ich mich null aus. Daher dachte ich der Besuch bei örtlichen Händler kann nicht schaden. 

Das Ghost hat mir sehr gut von der Steifigkeit und dem Antrieb gefallen. Fuhr sich viel schneller als das Cube. Meinst du echt das es zu Problem kommen könnte? 

Angepeilt für dieses Jahr wäre z.b. der Pfronten Marathon. Strecke 51km und 1900 Höhenmeter. 








						Unsere Strecken - wähle die passende Strecke für dich
					

Egal ob Kurzstrecke, Marathon Extremstrecke oder Klapprad -für jeden was dabei ✔ Panorama ✔verschiedene Strecken ✔Almflair




					mtb-marathon-pfronten.de
				




Würde diese Bike dafür nichts taugen? bzw. das Cube mehr bringen?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## _SpeedyGonzales (1. Februar 2020)

Wie gesagt kannst du mit allem ankommen. Und ja die Steifigkeit ist schon schön wenn man mal kurz antritt aber sowas macht sich über die Zeit schon bemerkbar. Ich habe an meinem Canyon Hardtail nicht umsonst eine start federnde Stütze eingebaut um über die Zeit etwas angenehmer zu sitzen.
Und ich würde den Laufrad Standard wirklich berücksichtigen, sonst hast du später Probleme wenn es mal ans aufrüsten geht. Es hat schon seine Gründe warum das Lector neu aufgelegt wurde und deutlich anders konzipiert ist als der alte Rahmen. mMn ist der Preis auf der Website halt nicht mehr angemessen für das Rad aufgrund der verbauten Teile und der Geo/Specs.


----------



## Saprobie (1. Februar 2020)

Bist du sicher beim Ghost den richtigen Link erwischt zu haben? Beim aktuellen sind Boost Laufräder drin:








						LECTOR 3.9 LC U
					





					www.ghost-bikes.com
				




Oder steht das Rad schon ein paar Jahre im Laden? Dann könnte man evtl. noch verhandeln.

Dem Argument für Boost würde ich zustimmen, nicht weils besser, sondern weils aktueller ist. 

Ich habe mehrere Lectorfahrer im Bekanntenkreis, die damit auch Langstrecken fahren. Auch bei 170 km Touren ist noch keiner wegen der Steifigkeit vom Rad gefallen.

Für das Ghost spicht der Sattelstützendurchmesser.  Falls du mal eine absenkbare Sattelstütze einbauen willst, wird es bei den 27,2 mm vom Cube wenig Auswahl geben. 

Am Cube sind Antrieb und Bremse besser als am Ghost.

Die Optik des Ghost sagt mit deutlich mehr zu - ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## _SpeedyGonzales (1. Februar 2020)

Bin nach den Links vom Ersteller gegangen da steht halt non Boost dabei.


----------



## Deadhunter (1. Februar 2020)

Vielen Dank euch beiden, 

Das Rad ist das 2020 Modell, Laufrad vorne Rodi Wheelset 15 x 110 mm Laufrad hinten Rodi Wheelset 12 x 148 mm. Sollte demnach doch der Boost-Standard sein oder?

@Saprobie wie zufrieden sind den deine Bekannten? gibts bekannte Mängel?

Hm okay, wie gesagt mein Eindruck war dass das Ghost schwerfälliger losgefahren ist, Strecken waren beide Eben. 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Saprobie (1. Februar 2020)

Mir sind jetzt keine Mängel am Rahmen bekannt.

Einen Erfahrungsbericht findest du hier. Das Rad steht allerdings zum Verkauf.









						Bike der Woche: Ghost Lector X8 UC von IBC-User Pixelsign - MTB-News.de
					

Zu seinem Ghost Lector X8 UC kam IBC-User Pixelsign aufgrund der spannenden World Cup-Rennen und der Überredungskünste aus dem Freundeskreis.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Deadhunter (1. Februar 2020)

Super vielen Dank, 

liest sich ja top. Um kurz auf die Laufräder zurück zukommen das müsste doch der Boost-Standard sein oder?

LG Thoma


----------



## _SpeedyGonzales (1. Februar 2020)

Ja ist Boost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saprobie (1. Februar 2020)

Deadhunter schrieb:


> Was mir persönlich direkt mal besser gefällt ist das Ghost, fährst sich schneller hat einen besseren Antritt Rahmen Optik und Gewicht sind ein Traum.






Deadhunter schrieb:


> Hm okay, wie gesagt mein Eindruck war dass das Ghost schwerfälliger losgefahren ist, Strecken waren beide Eben.



Wie war dein EIndruck denn nun?


----------



## Deadhunter (1. Februar 2020)

Wie gesagt bei nur 10 min gefahren, da kam mir persönlich das Ghost direkter und sportlicher rüber, ist beim los fahren schneller auf Speed gekommen. Der Rahmen gefällt mir persönlich auch besser.

Nur technisch kenne ich mich halt 0 aus.

LG Thomas


----------



## mikeonbike (2. Februar 2020)

die technischen themen wurden ja schon genannt - boost, tapered steuerrohr + gabel sind wohl die wichtigsten, sonst gibt's keine ersatzteile...

mir wäre noch wichtig, dass die felgen tubeless ready sind. der rest ist mit finanziell überschaubaren aufwand schnell anpassbar.

das gewicht spielt bei einem bike, welches im marathon zum einsatz kommen soll, natürlich eine rolle. insofern würde ich auch keine federsattelstütze (dann lieber gleich ein fully, das funktioniert besser) oder eine absenkbare stütze ans rad schrauben. sowohl cube als auch ghost bieten erst ab den höherpreisigen rädern leichte rahmen. das potential ist gewichtstechnisch also begrenzt. ein marathonbike sehe "ich" eher mit einem gewicht unter 10 kilo (incl. pedale und flaschenhalter) , was aber nichts weiter heißen soll...

davon abgesehen, würde ich das rad nehmen, an dem du dich auf anhieb wohler fühlst...


----------



## Deadhunter (2. Februar 2020)

Hey Mikeonbike, 

vielen Dank dir, woran merkt man das die Felgen Tubeless Ready sind? gibt's da Merkmale ?

ja klaro im Profisegment werde ich damit nicht antreten können aber das habe ich auch nicht vor. Wollte eine gute Basis für den Einstig 

LG Thomas


----------



## mikeonbike (2. Februar 2020)

hi thomas, auf manchen felgen steht's explizit drauf. ansonsten bleibt dir nur die auskunft vom freundlichen oder von der herstellerwebsite...

der umstieg auf tubeless ist auf alle fälle sehr empfehlenswert (reduktion rotierende masse, geringere defektanfälligkeit, geringerer rollwiderstand...).

bitte versteh mich nicht falsch, die rahmen sind immer noch leicht genug und eine gute basis für ein komplett gewicht unter 10 kg. aber dann muss du tatsächlich auf leichte und meistens teure anbauteile setzen. ohne einen sub 1600 gr. laufradsatz dürfte das dann auch nichts werden. schaltgruppe und bremsen dürfen dann auch schon zur leichteren sorte gehören... 

aber wenn das rad zumindest gut passt und spass macht, dann ist das schon mal die wichtigste basis.


----------



## daniel77 (2. Februar 2020)

Schau doch mal auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt. Da bekommst du bei deinem Budget zwar nicht top of the line, aber second in line sollte drin sein.
Ich habe zum Beispiel vor einem Monat ein Ghost Lector mit komplett XT und RS Reba für 1100€ verkauft.

hier mal ein Beispiel aus dem Bikemarkt:





						Cross Country Bike: 314 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Cross Country Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 314 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deadhunter (2. Februar 2020)

Vielen vielen Dank euch, 

also im Klartext lieber was "besseres" leichteres Gebrauchtes also dieses Bike für das Geld? Hauptpunkt ist das Gewicht oder? die Ausstattung vom Ghost ist doch nicht gerade schlecht oder sehe ich das falsch?

Vielen Dank, habe das Bike bis morgen reserviert mit einer Anzahlung aber dann werde ich es erstmal seien lassen.

LG Thomas


----------



## daniel77 (2. Februar 2020)

Ja, würde es lassen. Die Komponenten sind durchweg ein bis zwei Klassen schlechter als vom oben beispielhaft gepusteten Merida. Lieber nochmal auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt gucken.


----------



## Pixelsign (7. Februar 2020)

Kurze Aufklärung zum Thema Boost bem Ghost Lector. Es gibt beim Lector zwei Rahmen. Die günstigeren Versionen verwendenen "schlechteres" Carbon (mehr Harzanteil/weniger Fasern = mehr Gewicht) und haben Non-Boost Hinterbauten (142 mm). Die teuren *UC* Versionen sind entsprechend leichter und kommen mit Boost Standard (148 mm).


----------



## feedyourhead (10. Februar 2020)

Pixelsign schrieb:


> Kurze Aufklärung zum Thema Boost bem Ghost Lector. Es gibt beim Lector zwei Rahmen. Die günstigeren Versionen verwendenen "schlechteres" Carbon (mehr Harzanteil/weniger Fasern = mehr Gewicht) und haben Non-Boost Hinterbauten (142 mm). Die teuren *UC* Versionen sind entsprechend leichter und kommen mit Boost Standard (148 mm).


Super, danke!
War schon verwirrt, warum es dieselbe Form einmal als Boost und einmal als NonBoost gibt, bzw. wann da der Wechsel war.


----------



## Benny1879 (1. September 2020)

Also ich stand vor 2 Jahren genau vor der gleichen Entscheidung ob es das Reaction oder das Lector werden sollte. Probe gefahren bin ich nur das Lector und war sofort verliebt.

Man kann zwar immer diese oder jene technische Aufrüstmöglichkeit für die Zukunft in Betracht ziehen und sich dementsprechend entscheiden. Wenn jemand so wie ich tickt geht es einem jedoch nicht ausschließlich um die letzte technische Raffinesse...
...eigentlich war es schon vor der Probefahrt gekauft! Ich hab es in schwarzem Rahmen mit roten Applikationen gesehen und wollte es sofort haben!
Das Ding hat zwar voll die Stealth-Optik, aber irgendwie bist du damit trotzdem alles andere als unsichtbar! Wenn ich in den Keller gehe und es nur sehe hat für mich der Trip bereits angefangen. Das Gerät finde ich einfach nur geil und allein das macht für mich einen langanhaltenden Spaßfaktor schon aus!

Bin mit Sicherheit nicht der absolute Crackie, aber mehr als 80 km hatte ich mit der Mutti auch schon hinter mir. Terrain: Odenwald.

Ich denke halt das es für den ein oder anderen Einsteiger auch langfristig Spaß macht ein Bike in diesem Preissegment zu fahren und wer dann immer noch mehr will sollte sich nach gewisser Zeit ohnehin überlegen ob ein Bike in Richtung 5.000-6.0000€ das richtige für ihn wäre.
Mir persönlich macht mein Bike jedesmal auf's neue Spaß!


----------

